# Kein Sound wegen neuen Monitor?



## GodWar (3. April 2008)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem diesen Monitor zugelegt "ASUS VW222"!

Ich DENKE seitdem habe ich arge Soundproblem! Der Monitor hat ja auch einen Audioausgang! 2 Beispiele:

1. Call of Duty SinglePlayer hat Sound ohne Probleme! Sobald ich in den Multiplayer wechsle habe ich plötzlich keinen Soundm mehr! Verlasse ich den Multyplayer habe ich wieder Sound!

2. In Vietcong sobald ich in den Multiplayer gehe verschwindet der Sound! 

3. Unreal Tournament 3 hat gar keinen Sound mehr nirgens!

Zu sagen ist das ich solch ein irres Problem noch nie hatte mit! Ich weiß nun nicht woran es liegt. Da das doch total sinnlos ist das es in einem Spiel im SP geht und im MP nicht! Neuinstallation von Windows hat das Problem kurzzeitig behoben! Nach einer Weile aber taucht das Problem wieder auf und ist nicht wegzubekommen! Weiter ich habe im Gerätemanager einen unbekannte Audiocontroller! Ich denke vom Monitor! Aber Treiber für den Monitor haben das nicht weg bekommen! Ich wüsste nun wirklich nicht was das sein könnte!

Bitte um Hilfe und Tipps!


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. April 2008)

Deaktiviere mal den unbekannten Audiocontroller. Eventuell wechseln die Spiele nämlich auf diesen, und da kommt aus "der richtigen Soundkarte" dann nichtsmehr raus.


----------



## GodWar (3. April 2008)

Also erstmal! Das bringt nichts!

Ich glaube auch irgendwie nicht das es daran liegt! Wie gesagt es verwundert mich extremst das der Singleplayer von COD4 Sound hat und der Multiplayer nicht! ISt noch bei einigen anderen Games aber bei dem wirklich komisch ich habe keine Idee!


----------



## GodWar (14. April 2008)

Problem gelöst wie folgt:

OnBoard Sound aktiviert und Treiber für OnBoard Sound installiert! Nicht aktuellsten sonder speziell für die Version! Jetzt habe ich 2 Audiogeräte im Windows. Nicht tragisch kann ja umschalten! Jetzt habe ich als Ausgabe mein Headset mit 5.1 Karte und als Eingabe das den OnBoard Chip. Und ich musste die Eingabe auf StereoMix schalten!

Kann mir das ein plausibel erklären!? Das total Humbuck aber geht :/

Trotzdem DANKE!


----------

